# TEETH CLEANING



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

RICKY went in to the Vet today for a thorough teeth cleaning. It had been over two years since he had his teeth professionally cleaned, primarily because of Covid. We took him in at 8 AM and he had been fasting for 12 hours. We picked him up at 2 PM. The Vet reported his teeth are in great shape with no tooth diseases of any kind and only moderate amount of tartar and tooth discoloring. The Vet reported a weight of 14.6 lbs. which is about 2 lbs. less than two weeks ago when I put him on a diet.

Upon returning home he is very subdued with his tail hanging on the ground, which is VERY unusual for him. He is groggy and unsteady on his feet. I gave him a large tablespoon of his HK food which he ate with gusto. The Vet warned that too much food too soon could make him nauseous. He is now resting comfortably next to me on the couch and sleeping off the meds given during his cleaning.

I was very specific that I didn't want his leg shaved at the point of the I.V. RICKY has beautiful, very hairy column legs and I didn't want to ruin that look. The Vet's staff did a beautiful job. It is impossible to see where the I.V. was inserted. I am very appreciative.

Tonight I will give RICKY a bit more food after he gets some more rest. His teeth are good for at least another year.

[EDIT] Cost was $240 which is typical locally in SoCal for a small breed dog like a Havanese. Large breed dogs with larger mouths would be more expensive.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

For the first time I wish I lived in California  Sundance is having his teeth cleaned in June and the estimate they gave me was $450.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> For the first time I wish I lived in California  Sundance is having his teeth cleaned in June and the estimate they gave me was $450.


OUCH! 😲


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> For the first time I wish I lived in California  Sundance is having his teeth cleaned in June and the estimate they gave me was $450.


Not in the SF Bay Area...The consultation with labs before having the teeth cleaned is $300.00+ 😬


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I also pay $300 in the Midwest.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> Not in the SF Bay Area...The consultation with labs before having the teeth cleaned is $300.00+ 😬


Yeah, my price was all inclusive. Doctor does not accept checks - cash or credit card only, paid in advance (he has been stiffed several times in the past). We live in a semi-urban, semi-rural area for better and worse. I know that prices in the Bay Area can be significantly higher.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I didn’t even ask about any of the charges, but they provided a breakdown. It was what I was expecting, based on what I thought was the average cost I’d heard in the past. I wonder if anything is different. We live in a developed neighborhood but it’s a rural area outside of a major city. Less common services are sometimes more expensive, even though cost of living is lower. Maybe there aren’t many dogs having their teeth cleaned here, but my impression of people I know is they’d rather pay for teeth cleaning periodically than brush their dogs’ teeth and they see it as one or the other. Actually, I think most people are fine paying for teeth cleaning but don’t want to pay for other vet services, and I’m the opposite because I feel I could have done a better job brushing.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad Ricky came through with flying colors! When Willow had her teeth cleaned last year, it was $350 including tax. She had to have 2 teeth pulled which really surprised and upset me. It was her first cleaning but I do brush her teeth everyday. She doesn't like to chew on things such as bully sticks and she doesn't eat kibble so most of her food is soft. She was really out of it when I brought her home. Whined until the wee hours of the morning. I have since been told that the disorientation and whining was probably due to the anesthesia and not pain. Glad Ricky didn't react like that.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Glad Ricky came through with flying colors! When Willow had her teeth cleaned last year, it was $350 including tax. She had to have 2 teeth pulled which really surprised and upset me. It was her first cleaning but I do brush her teeth everyday. She doesn't like to chew on things such as bully sticks and she doesn't eat kibble so most of her food is soft. She was really out of it when I brought her home. Whined until the wee hours of the morning. I have since been told that the disorientation and whining was probably due to the anesthesia and not pain. Glad Ricky didn't react like that.


Did the teeth being pulled cost extra? The vet said he didn’t see signs of decay or gingivitis/gum disease but we agree it’s time to take care of them and I’ve been trying to brush more in preparation for establishing better post cleaning habits. But there is one tooth that does look bad to me and I’ve been wondering if he didn’t see it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Did the teeth being pulled cost extra? The vet said he didn’t see signs of decay or gingivitis/gum disease but we agree it’s time to take care of them and I’ve been trying to brush more in preparation for establishing better post cleaning habits. But there is one tooth that does look bad to me and I’ve been wondering if he didn’t see it.


Here's the breakdown:

Amox/Clav Oral $20.50
Meloxicam Pain Package $15.00
Cleaning $247.50
Extractions $99.00
Suture $8.00
Anesthesia $27.00
Dental Discount ($50.00) - they run dental discounts a couple times a year
Senior Citizen Discount ($22.50) - they must think I'm old
Sales Tax $3.02 - the medications were taxed


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I’ve been wondering about something the vet said in passing. He said he very rarely needs to clean the teeth of dogs that have their teeth brushed, and I understood him to mean that many dogs never need to have their teeth cleaned at all. But many forum members do brush their dogs’ teeth and they still need teeth cleaned, and I thought it was more common with small dogs for individual dogs to need cleaning more often.

that’s interesting Jackie, thank you for sharing that! It seems like without the extraction the cost where you are is comparable to Ricky’s. And the cost of the actual phrophylaxis is less here


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My friend just had her three year old dogs teeth cleaned a few weeks ago. Seven teeth had to be pulled. It was $2,200.00.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Sending lots of love to Ricky that he is back to his happy healthy self soon…with a bright shining smile to match😁😘


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Just looking at a breakdown from a 2008 cleaning in Los Angeles with no extractions -

Chem 110.00
Dental Routine Canine 120.00
Biohazard Waste 2.70
IV catheter 30.00
Fluid-Set Up Surgery 58.00
Butorphanol Injection 35.00
Clindamycin 25.00

Boy, Ricky Ricardo's dad even beat dental costs from 13 years ago.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

BoosDad said:


> Boy, Ricky Ricardo's dad even beat dental costs from 13 years ago.


Daddy Boo Boo, our Vet is just two blocks off the I-10, on your way to your "other place." Drop Boo off at 8 AM, hang out at our place (just minutes from our Vet) until 2 PM and he will be ready to go! $240 plus any dental work as needed. As they say in the legal profession, "easy peasy."


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather's said:


> My friend just had her three year old dogs teeth cleaned a few weeks ago. Seven teeth had to be pulled. It was $2,200.00.


They could have purchased a Havanese puppy for about that price!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Maybe they secretly give Ricky the Good Oral Hygiene discount. Or Cutest Dog discount. No need to check what they’re charging other people, I think that’s the clear answer.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Here's the breakdown:
> 
> Amox/Clav Oral $20.50
> Meloxicam Pain Package $15.00
> ...


Jackie, if you subtract out the cost of extractions and sutures, your cost was $247.52 (including the discount) which is about what we paid. Our Vet says his fee varies somewhat by dog breed. Some breeds are easier to work on than others. You remember Karen talking about the other litter that was being microchipped yesterday and causing all kinds of drama? Karen's litter was comparatively cooperative Our Vet says that Havanese are one of the easiest breeds for him to work on because they are so compliant. He says he tries to take that into account when pricing procedures. He says he saves time and stress with Havanese.


Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Glad Ricky came through with flying colors! When Willow had her teeth cleaned last year, it was $350 including tax. She had to have 2 teeth pulled which really surprised and upset me. It was her first cleaning but I do brush her teeth everyday. She doesn't like to chew on things such as bully sticks and she doesn't eat kibble so most of her food is soft. She was really out of it when I brought her home. Whined until the wee hours of the morning. I have since been told that the disorientation and whining was probably due to the anesthesia and not pain. Glad Ricky didn't react like that.


RICKY didn't act like that? HAH!
2:30 PM - returned home with RICKY. Gave him a Tbs. of HK and took him outside to potty. His eyes were half closed and his tail was dragging on the ground (he's never done that before!) He laid on the couch and went to sleep.
8:00 PM - I woke him up, gave him another Tbs of HK. He staggered outside to potty and poop. He drank about 2 cups of water at this time. I took him to our bedroom and put him in his crate for the night (wishful thinking) I gave him a slice of fresh banana and he refused to eat it (first time that has ever happened!)
9:30PM - I went to bed and he started whining. I took him outside to potty. I took him to our lounge where Momi was watching T.V. and put him on the couch. He went to sleep. I asked Momi to put him in his crate when she came to bed.
10:00 PM - Momi came to bed and put him in his crate. He started whining immediately and continually.
10:30 PM - Momi said she couldn't stand his whining anymore and she got up and went to the guest bedroom to sleep.
11:00 PM - He was still whining. I got up to see what was wrong. Momi had failed to cover his crate with a blanket when she put him to bed. He likes a blanket over his crate and he was upset! I took him outside to potty again and then put him in his crate and covered it with a blanket. He went to sleep immediately.
1:00 AM - He had been sleeping soundly but now he was whining again and chirping. I got up and took him outside for two potties. He was much more energetic. I put him back in his crate. He went to sleep.
4:00 AM - He was barking! I got up and he wanted to play. He had enough of this sleeping thing. I took him outside to potty. I was exhausted! I gave up and let him sleep on the bed next to me!
5:30 AM - I woke up and he was licking my face. He was feeling great and he wanted to get the day started! GRRRRRRRRR.

He is back to normal today, very hungry, tail erect, wants to play. ME? My tail is dragging on the floor today.

No big deal, he is worth it.



GoWithTheFlo said:


> Sending lots of love to Ricky that he is back to his happy healthy self soon…with a bright shining smile to match😁😘


Gracias, he was happy and healthy starting this morning! His teeth are so shiny white, you have to wear sunglasses!

Our Vet recommends that a dog's teeth be brushed 2 to 3 times a week, which he thinks is GENERALLY sufficient. BUT, he also thinks that a dog's teeth should be professionally cleaned by a Vet every 1 to 2 years because they can clean below the gum line, check for periodontal disease, and polish the teeth with professional equipment.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> They could have purchased a Havanese puppy for about that price!


Hush your mouth!🙊


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I’ve been wondering about something the vet said in passing. He said he very rarely needs to clean the teeth of dogs that have their teeth brushed, and I understood him to mean that many dogs never need to have their teeth cleaned at all. But many forum members do brush their dogs’ teeth and they still need teeth cleaned, and I thought it was more common with small dogs for individual dogs to need cleaning more often.
> 
> I brush Scout and Truffles teeth daily. I've been taking them every other year for cleanings. Their teeth always look ok going in, until the x-rays are done. Scout has had two cracked back molars under the gumline with an abscess and Truffles has had four cracked teeth. The problems would have gone unnoticed with x-rays. I no longer give them bully sticks to chew on. The dentist did say small dogs are more prone to dental issues than large dogs.
> 
> ...


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Heather do you let your two chew on ice? Our Vet says this is a good way to crack enamel and cause all kinds of dental problems (same for humans). I used to let RICKY do that, but I stopped before any damage was done.

We started with standard Aussies and transitioned to Havanese with RICKY. Aussies are wonderful dogs but they are outdoor dogs and do better on a very large property with a constant human companion. I have a soft spot in my heart for Aussies.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Heather do you let your two chew on ice? Our Vet says this is a good way to crack enamel and cause all kinds of dental problems (same for humans). I used to let RICKY do that, but I stopped before any damage was done.
> 
> We started with standard Aussies and transitioned to Havanese with RICKY. Aussies are wonderful dogs but they are outdoor dogs and do better on a very large property with a constant human companion. I have a soft spot in my heart for Aussies.


I've never given my two ice to chew on. The only chewing treats I've given them are bully sticks and dried chicken strips. I only give them softer treats now. Scout has an appointment with the dentist in a couple of weeks. I found my friends mini Aussie with bright blue eyes on a rescue website  Great little dog after a lot of training!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I think there are many factors that impact the need for teeth cleaning. Smaller mouths, bad bites, crowded teeth, crooked teeth, chewing on inappropriate things and nutrition are all play a role. I cannot believe the Eva’s vet said that he rarely has to clean the teeth of a dog whose teeth are brushed. I don’t believe all dogs can be lumped into the same category. Is this the same vet that said injured dogs self regulate? That is clearly not true. I do think brushing can help a lot but it is not a magic bullet for all dogs and owners should not beat themself up if a dog still needs an occasional teeth cleaning.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think there are many factors that impact the need for teeth cleaning. Smaller mouths, bad bites, crowded teeth, crooked teeth, chewing on inappropriate things and nutrition are all play a role. I cannot believe the Eva’s vet said that he rarely has to clean the teeth of a dog whose teeth are brushed.


Teeth can look good, but it is impossible to know what is really going on unless x-rays are done. Scout's teeth looked perfect. It was a surprise when the vet showed me the two cracked lower back molars with an abscess. Last year Truffles had an exam and the dentist thought she only needed a cleaning. After x-rays there it was... a crack and abscess on her upper front tooth.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> Teeth can look good, but it is impossible to know what is really going on unless x-rays are done. Scout's teeth looked perfect. It was a surprise when the vet showed me the two cracked lower back molars with an abscess. Last year Truffles had an exam and the dentist thought she only needed a cleaning. After x-rays there it was... a crack and abscess on her upper front tooth.


I think it would be very difficult to know what is going under the gum line. I wonder if you have to go to an actual dog dentist to get X-rays or if regular vets do this. I will ask mine. I had a friend who got her dog’s teeth cleaned every year. When he was fifteen, he was having some problems and they went to the doggie dentist. The dentist said that every single tooth needed to come out or the dog needed to be put down. She was in complete shock and began to wonder if the person cleaning the teeth all those years even went below the gumline. Anyway, she proceeded with the extractions but at his age and with other issues he did not fare well and she put him down. Doggie dentists are a little harder to find and not always available in certain areas.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think there are many factors that impact the need for teeth cleaning. Smaller mouths, bad bites, crowded teeth, crooked teeth, chewing on inappropriate things and nutrition are all play a role. I cannot believe the Eva’s vet said that he rarely has to clean the teeth of a dog whose teeth are brushed. I don’t believe all dogs can be lumped into the same category. Is this the same vet that said injured dogs self regulate? That is clearly not true. I do think brushing can help a lot but it is not a magic bullet for all dogs and owners should not beat themself up if a dog still needs an occasional teeth cleaning.


No it’s not, this is our regular vet. I’ve been thinking about it and believe it does reflect what he sees here, but he was generalizing to make the point that brushing works better, and would benefit Sundance specifically. When I started thinking about it after the fact, I was worried about the cleaning and forgot about some of the context for the conversation, such as Sundance having pretty healthy teeth and not being prone to tarter. I don’t think he would shame someone for taking care of their dogs’ teeth and still needing cleanings, or for not brushing at all. The first thing I do when I’m worried about something is second guess everything I’m doing! But taking a step back, I see what he meant better. I still have a second puppy in mind and I’d definitely have to plan better for $450x2 if it was once a year.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

mudpuppymama said:


> and began to wonder if the person cleaning the teeth all those years even went below the gumline.


Good point! Up until about 5 years ago, here in Californico, Canine dental "hygienists" worked out of various grooming facilities. They would "clean" teeth for about $50 with no anesthesia, just holding the dog in their lap. The Veterinarian Assoc. raised a fuss because they were seeing a lot of serious dental disease and damage as a result. The canine hygienists were untrained, unlicensed, and didn't practice hygiene safety. The State legislature passed laws that only licensed Veterinarians were allowed to practice oral hygiene including cleaning.

RICKY has totally recovered and back to normal. Yesterday he was energetic but his poop was a little softer than normal and a strange orangish color. This morning he had a poop that would make a Great Dane proud!!! It was back to normal.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think it would be very difficult to know what is going under the gum line. I wonder if you have to go to an actual dog dentist to get X-rays or if regular vets do this. I will ask mine. I had a friend who got her dog’s teeth cleaned every year. When he was fifteen, he was having some problems and they went to the doggie dentist. The dentist said that every single tooth needed to come out or the dog needed to be put down. She was in complete shock and began to wonder if the person cleaning the teeth all those years even went below the gumline. Anyway, she proceeded with the extractions but at his age and with other issues he did not fare well and she put him down. Doggie dentists are a little harder to find and not always available in certain areas.


This is a good point. Most people here would drive to the city for specific dental issues. I know our vet refers out for anything beyond a routine cleaning. I wonder about the xrays, too. It makes me curious about looking into the veterinary dentist for next time, though I hope it will be a while. I also wonder if the dentist would be more expensive or less.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

That’s interesting about the scaling without anesthesia. I would be interested in doing that between cleanings, sort of as a deep brushing. But I would still want my dog to have a real cleaning and exam. I’ll ask about xrays.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I still have a second puppy in mind and I’d definitely have to plan better for $450x2 if it was once a year.


Second puppy, like in three weeks? 🤔🤐🙊

RICKY's Vet did not tell me this, but I suspect he would rather keep his prices low for cleanings and have people come in more often. Obviously he makes more by charging $240 every one or two years as opposed to charging $450 every 4 or 5 years.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Doggie dentists sound great but I think they are hard to find. Last time I looked there were two in my state. One of my friends took her dog to the university where they did xrays so that may an option.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Second puppy, like in three weeks? 🤔🤐🙊
> 
> RICKY's Vet did not tell me this, but I suspect he would rather keep his prices low for cleanings and have people come in more often. Obviously he makes more by charging $240 every one or two years as opposed to charging $450 every 4 or 5 years.


i wish! That would be a dream come true  DS has a series of major surgeries this summer so it doesn’t look like a puppy is in the cards for us until at least fall.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> i wish! That would be a dream come true  DS has a series of major surgeries this summer so it doesn’t look like a puppy is in the cards for us until at least fall.


Best wishes to your son. I know the experience of major surgeries.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think it would be very difficult to know what is going under the gum line. I wonder if you have to go to an actual dog dentist to get X-rays or if regular vets do this. I will ask mine. I had a friend who got her dog’s teeth cleaned every year. When he was fifteen, he was having some problems and they went to the doggie dentist. The dentist said that every single tooth needed to come out or the dog needed to be put down. She was in complete shock and began to wonder if the person cleaning the teeth all those years even went below the gumline. Anyway, she proceeded with the extractions but at his age and with other issues he did not fare well and she put him down. Doggie dentists are a little harder to find and not always available in certain areas.


I've been taking them to a doggie dentist. There are only a few in our area.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Doggie dentists sound great but I think they are hard to find. Last time I looked there were two in my state. One of my friends took her dog to the university where they did xrays so that may an option.


I agree - as part of Perry's CAT scan his ortho dr said that he had some dental disease but that she would refer that back to his normal vet - I'm sure if they had a doggie dentist at this practice (where they seem to have most other specialists from ortho to oncology to ophthalmology as well as others) she would be setting up an appointment for us with them, not sending us back to his normal vet for that.

However, while Perry does need his teeth looked after (I am really bad at remembering to brush! Plus he's got some overlap so hard to get at no matter what), I'm going to put that off til the fall since I don't want too many anesthesia experiences in a couple of months.


----------

